
Testim Raises $5.6M to Make Software Testing Autonomous - shex
https://blog.testim.io/testim-raises-5-6m-to-power-autonomous-testing/
======
shanis
Super easy to use, connect to the CI and discover/fix bugs. You get an
indication about very step including screenshots so you can see compare the
expected outcome vs. the actual one.

In about 2 hours we authored 12 tests and connect them to our Jenkins. They
ran smoothly for a dew days. We actually discovered a number of bugs using the
system. Today we have about 80 tests running on every code push testing IE,
Chrome, Safari, Edge and Firefox.

We use little custom code (JS). This is much easier than Selenium and much
more stable!

By the way their documentation and support are great. If you need assistance
they have ppl responding through the chat all the time. In most cases they
will point you to the docs, which is find to be very helpful

------
inglor
Awesome product, really saved me time. Would love to see more and more of the
tedious UI testing process automated.

There are still many areas where testing could be better - but compared to
selenium it’s just so much more productive.

Full disclosure: I’ve met Oren the CEO in the (distant) past and he showed me
how to use it - I don’t know if it’s that easy to learn on your own.

~~~
shex
Thanks for the candid feedback! We're always striving to make devs' lives
easier, and testing is a huge part of R&Ds day to day tasks.

------
gershond
Revolutionary technology coming from a company which is lead by top veterans.
I am sure they will be very soon up in the top. Well done guys!

~~~
shex
Thanks!

------
Eyalsade255
Excellent product, very effective!

~~~
shex
Thank you! Your support is much appreciated!

